
Making Sandspiel - panic
https://maxbittker.com/making-sandspiel
======
rmbryan
This was worth my time:

[https://sandspiel.club/#dac3ceca6a45502e8dc5](https://sandspiel.club/#dac3ceca6a45502e8dc5)

click play in the top right after it loads.

~~~
1f60c
Too soon...

~~~
rzzzt
It's an oil-based fire, add some water to make the oil float to the top, then
neutralize with a hint of acid.

------
Impossible
_Coming from the browser, a tool into which I have personally sunk many
hundreds of hours learning APIs, edge cases, and performance characteristics,
it was a big surprise to see how effective a minimal programming environment
for building games could be. So much complexity that we put up with is due to
legacy and sunk costs!_

Having a background\career where I've never professionally developed software
for the browser or using browser\web tools and frameworks but often interact
with people that do ("sofware engineer" now is mostly people building web
applications), I'm glad to see this acknowledged. The web is a great
deployment platform, and browser focused tools are great for certain types of
applications, but there are a lot of people that act like the browser (and by
association, browser focused tools and languages) is the only way to write and
deploy software. Often there are better tools available, especially if you're
doing game like or simulation like software even if your main target is the
browser. I've always felt most productive when building small things or
prototypes in lightweight frameworks with a simple update\draw loop
(Processing, Pico 8, Love 2D, C-Toy, etc.)

------
andybak
Here's a nice 3D VR implementation:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/632040/VR_Sand/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/632040/VR_Sand/)

------
mrtnszr9
This reminds me of the Clonk series [1], which both has destructable terrain
and a fluid physics simulation (lava/oil/water/earth). There is also an open
source remake available [2].

[1] [http://www.clonk.de](http://www.clonk.de) [2]
[http://www.openclonk.org](http://www.openclonk.org)

------
pavelmark
I'm stuck at 1 fps. just me?

~~~
buster
My phone runs it at 15 fps.

